# Router Bit Stuck in Shaper Arbor



## Noj (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas!!! I finally got the router bit out without destroying my bosch router using your suggestions (last week)!! Now I will take the bit out each time I am finished with a project.

OK, now for stuck router bit number 2 problem! I have a Delta two speed wood shaper. It has been sitting for about 10 years with a round over bit in it. I am just getting back into woodworking after a 10 year respite. So... I need to change bits in the wood shaper. I cannot get the collar holding the bit to budge at all. I have removed the arbor from the shaper. I have tried several types of wrenches (including pipe wrenches!) on the arbor/collar to loosen it. I have applied a generous amount of 10 W 40 to the threads. I have tried loosening it both directions but I am still following the "lefty loosey/righty tighty" rule. Should I put the arbor out in the cold like someone suggested or heat it up like someone else suggested? Any other suggestions? This seems like a more significant problem than the Bosch router since I can't begin to budge/loosen the collar with the bit in it. Thanks ahead of time for all your input!! I wonder if I will need to send the arbor with stuck bit to a Delta service center? Jon.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Try some PB Blaster or other rust cutting oil. Motor oil won't do that.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Noj said:


> I have applied a generous amount of 10 W 40 to the threads.


You want to use a rust-disolving penetrating oil like Aerokroil. Worked great for bolts on my Land Cruiser which had 30-35 years to get stuck.


----------

